

Show HN: Simple and free Russian doll app (iOS/Android/Kindle Fire) - speeder
http://www.kidoteca.com/matryoshka-kids/

======
Luyt
Reminds me of 'Towers of Hanoi' somewhat...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGlt2G-DC8c>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_of_Hanoi>

------
danvideo
downloading it now. the video looked good.

great idea - super simple and mirrors the fun kids have with the real thing -
except they won't lose the pieces.

~~~
speeder
That is the whole point :)

------
Geee
Looks great, but your soundtrack sounds somehow wrong/out-of-tune. I really
can't pinpoint it though.

------
speeder
This app was a nightmare to code, because the collision detection between
dolls when you drop them.

The first version used recursion, it worked, but was kinda buggy.

The second version (I deleted everything and did again) uses loops, but
required all the experimenting with the first version to me know how to do it!

~~~
bambax
Did you build separate iOS and Android versions?

~~~
speeder
It uses Corona SDK.

It allows for some really easy cross platform coding.

Future projects will use Marmalade.

------
bearmf
Does it have Stalin, Brezhnev, Gorbachev, Eltsin, Putin dolls? :)

------
speeder
Please, feel free to comment on the webpage too!

